# Cook/Server. Who else is doing this!?



## Kai Wang (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## WAVERY (Dec 28, 2018)

Rad idea in principle...but so is communism.


----------



## Kai Wang (Dec 31, 2018)

WAVERY said:


> Rad idea in principle...but so is communism.


But, now, cooks make more money


----------



## crockerculinary (Dec 31, 2018)

There is a spot down in LA called scratch bar that has been doing this for a few years. Haven’t checked in on them much but they are still alive.
Here’s an article from before opening- https://openforbusiness.opentable.com/tips/why-this-chef-is-opening-a-restaurant-with-no-servers/
Here’s one catching up with them after a year open-
https://openforbusiness.opentable.com/trending/one-year-inside-restaurant-no-service-staff/

I think it’s a great idea for a tasting menu only restaurant, but prob not anything else.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 1, 2019)

Yeah... so many places for so long... somni is another one doing it at a very high level, as is dialogue


----------



## frampton (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t think this is a very good idea. These are two different skill sets, and this makes it difficult to focus on either. It seems like a “Jack of all trades, master of none,” scenario. And the chance of getting a full staff of cooks who are also good waiters seems poor.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 1, 2019)

So, this is basically a taste of what it's like to have your own private chef on a yacht, or some other high-end situation where there wouldn't be serving staff. I can see the appeal in that.

On the other hand... I have friends who manage and run (but don't own) a high-end Bed & Breakfast, and that's a similar gig where you're chef, wait staff, cleanup and hosts. It's a *lot* of work. You need almost a split personality to pull off the calm and poise dealing with clients, and then shift into kitchen maniac mode behind the scenes. People tend to burn out after doing it for a while.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 1, 2019)

With very few exceptions, the great majority of cooks I have worked with lack social skills. In other words, they have no business being in direct contact with the paying public. 
And as far as chefs go. Only one comes to mind that wasn't a complete freak.


----------



## Kai Wang (Jan 2, 2019)

crockerculinary said:


> There is a spot down in LA called scratch bar that has been doing this for a few years. Haven’t checked in on them much but they are still alive.
> Here’s an article from before opening- https://openforbusiness.opentable.com/tips/why-this-chef-is-opening-a-restaurant-with-no-servers/
> Here’s one catching up with them after a year open-
> https://openforbusiness.opentable.com/trending/one-year-inside-restaurant-no-service-staff/
> ...


Yes, we do have a small menu and only server wine and beer.


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jan 15, 2019)

Wait.... I cook for a living because I don't want to deal with people.


----------



## Michi (Feb 9, 2019)

Kai Wang said:


>


This is what I do every time I cook, so what's the big deal?


----------



## PooBear (Mar 3, 2019)

It seems like it would work in a hibachi style restaurant but I can't see it working well otherwise.


I started as a server assistant (ran food and bussed tables) while in culinary school before I moved into the kitchen and having the front of house experience to go with my kitchen experience has been very valuable for me. Not many people have had experience on both sides of the line and it has proved valuable time and time again. If your restaurant has a position like that (not waiting tables but still front of house) I would highly suggest working a couple shifts a week for a while if possible.


----------



## Illyria (Mar 5, 2019)

We did it when I was at Central.

Cooks help take out dishes and explain them. 


Great for both the clients and cooks, I think.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 14, 2019)

Uh it’s called being a sushi chef


----------



## Dc2123 (Nov 14, 2019)

Where is this located? 

It's a rather progressive movement and in philadelphia there seems to be more small intimate restaurants doing a similar thing.


----------



## Byphy (Nov 14, 2019)

There's a place in SF kind of doing this, and they're awesome. Their entire staff rotates positions I believe, with FOH & BOH duties. I don't think they do both on the same shift.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 14, 2019)

I worked at a gastro pub place that did something like this. Boh was in charge of point of sale. Dealing with customers can suck, but getting an extra $80 in tips on top of my hourly was certainly worth it.


----------



## Byphy (Nov 14, 2019)

Before I was a line cook, I did a lot of customer service/sales, I would gladly schmooze with some customers for more tip. I love cooking, but no matter how much I do... the pay issue catches up quickly.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 14, 2019)

I did it when I first started out. It wasn’t marketed and nobody thought it was cool. I made $6/hr in the kitchen and my good nights on the floor were in the $400-$800 range. Not exactly communism. 

I did have a few nights where the chef was MIA and I would seat, take orders, serve wine, cook the food, run, clear etc. Mostly just praying that it didn’t get busy before the chef rolled in.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 30, 2019)

aaamax said:


> With very few exceptions, the great majority of cooks I have worked with lack social skills. In other words, they have no business being in direct contact with the paying public.
> And as far as chefs go. Only one comes to mind that wasn't a complete freak.


In my experience many cooks English limited. Gay guys make good waiters.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 30, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> In my experience many cooks English limited. Gay guys make good waiters.



Yes they do make good waiters. Gay guys also make fantastic chefs and sommeliers and general managers and restauranteurs and friends. I would also say the same for people with limited English.


----------



## orangehero (Dec 1, 2019)

For a short time until drug addiction or STD's get too bad.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Dec 1, 2019)

I started out bussing in a small family owned spot while going to school and transitioned to the kitchen. There has been instances when it'd be so busy or people would just call out so I'd seat a table, take their order, cook it then serve it, lol. Dunno, I actually enjoyed those crazy days, going around doing a bit of everything, and feels kinda badass. Getting tipped while making the cooks pay was nice too ha.


----------



## Kippington (Dec 1, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> In my experience many cooks English limited. Gay guys make good waiters.


Imagine seeing that written on a CV - _"Gay male. Fabulous waiter."_


----------



## waruixd (May 5, 2020)

I've done this at a few different spots. It is a great was to connect with diners. But, I don't think its a model that would work for every restaurant. 

I very much enjoyed it and I would like to see it more often


----------



## Boondocker (May 17, 2020)

In an ala carte setting who is responsible for the items on the grill while the grill cook is welcoming their table, watering and getting drink orders, filling the drink orders, answering questions taking food orders and then entering them into the system?


----------

